# Borderlands brauche hilfe!!!!!!!!! =)



## Rigoon (17. Februar 2011)




----------



## Rigoon (17. Februar 2011)

ja hi hab mir heute Borderlands für nen 10er gekauft wollte es installieren aber ab der online registrierung kam dann der fehler das ein fehler während der onlineprüfung des erscheinungsdatdums aufgetreten ist hab alles ausprobiert auch die offline registrierung klappte auch nich wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. Februar 2011)

Hast du es gebraucht gekauft? Ist das Datum auf deinem PC korrekt eingestellt? Ich frage nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Februar 2011)

Hilfe dazu findest du hier:

http://unlock.borderlandsthegame.com/
http://www.2kgames.com/borderlands/activation/


----------



## Rigoon (17. Februar 2011)

nein ich habs mir bei gamestopp geholt heute mittag ich hab selber kein plan was damit falsch läuft werds zurückgeben denk ich ich kann ja machen was ich will es funktioniert nicht und ja mein datum und meine uhrzeit sind richtig eingestell


----------



## Rigoon (17. Februar 2011)

und die beiden seiten hab ich benutzt es funktioniert nicht kp vll falscher ordner wo muss das denn rein? dieses activation request und das andere?


----------

